# Egg Shared at Bourn in September - can I find out how the recipient did?



## Ruby Roo (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi,


I egg shared at Bourn in September, and I remember as I left the clinic in a cloud of euphoria after my 35 day scan being told that I could phone up and ask how the recipient got on (i.e whether successful or not, but no other info).


I've just phoned in, and they told me that I can only find out in a year by contacting the HFEA. Did I just speak to the wrong person? I'm sure I've read other people have found out that their recipients were successful (or not) in the first few months...


Thanks  x x


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi Ruby,

Congrats on your BFP.

We were also told we could get the info from the hospital (Liverpool Womens) but we're still waiting for the coordinator to get back to us. The quickest route would probably be to contact **** anyway.

Joy xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

I was told by my clinic i could find out whenever aslong as it was ok by the recip.


----------

